# 4-color Process Plastisol Transfers



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Looking for manufacturers of Full-color Heat transfers printed with plastisol ink. 

Currently, I use ThermaPrint and the transfers are very nice. The problem I cannot depend on them to get the jobs done in a timely manner. 

Anyone know of anyone else besides VersaTrans? (They are good but pricey!)

Thanks!


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

F&M Expressions


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

shirleyg said:


> Anyone know of anyone else besides VersaTrans? (They are good but pricey!)


But you can't beat their turnaround. Order today, ships tomorrow.


----------

